# DisneyLand Paris



## declan5333 (20 Dec 2007)

Hi, I am going to Disneyland Paris in March. We have a 2 yr old son. Will it be busy this time of year and also what will the weather be like. We are planning to stay for 4 nights. Is this enough. Also we are staying in the Marriott Hotel near the entrance to the park. Has anyone stayed here before. How far from the airport is Disney Land.
Thanks for your help


----------



## girasole (20 Dec 2007)

We have been to Disneyland Paris a few times over the years. I would say that four nights is plenty long enough to see and do everything. It will be busy if you are going to be there during the Easter school holidays which are around the last week of March I think, but early or mid March is a relatively quiet time to visit DP.

The weather is much the same as here. It could potentially be very cold or wet, or not. Best to check the international forcast just before you go and pack accordingly.

Charles de Galle airport is about 45 mins drive, and Beauvais airport is about 90 mins drive away if I remember correctly.

I don't know anything about your hotel, sorry.


----------



## tosullivan (20 Dec 2007)

I would highly recommend bringing a buggy for the 2yr old

what airport are you flying to?

We went a few yrs back with our 2yr old and if you are going with Ryanair I would suggest hiring a car.  When you take in the bus from Beauvais to Paris, then negotaiting the metro with the bags and 2yr old, its a nightmare.

If you fly to CDG its not as bad as they have a metro station at the airport


----------



## Spiggy (7 Jan 2008)

Hi, 

The other users are right CDG airport is the closest.  We found that it is MUCH better to get a cab at the airport cost us roughly 50 or 60 euro to get to Disneyland Paris.  If you get the metro and you have small kids and luggage it will be a nightmare....we did it once...the 50 euro for the cab was really worth it.  All of the Hotels are fine near the resort however the food in some of them can be a bit ropey unless you are staying in one of the Disney themed ones like the Newport bay hotel (the best value and by far the best unless you are loaded and stay in the Main Dinneyland hotel).  The buses are very very regular to Disneyland park.  

March is a very good time of the year (It can be a bit cold but so what you will enjoy it) queues will be small unless it is Saturday or Sunday if you are there for those days be at the park really early.

Believe it or not get the yearly passport tickets (they cost a little more than the regular three or five day pass but the discounts on meals and merchandise MORE than make up the difference in cost can be up to 20% off on most items and meals, all you do is present the passport tickets as you pay and they will deduct the discount.

Yes get the trolly for the child you will need it.  But be careful where you park it as there may be some people who somtimes take an unoccupied trolly dont worry if this happens just keep the reciept and if your trolly goes missing just bring the reciept back to the trolly point and you will be given one free of charge.

Don't bother eating food in the main themepark and it is usually only crap hotdogs etc. and cost a fortune.  Try and pack a lunch snack to eat as you take a breather on one of the many seating areas, have a good dinner or meal in the Disney Village located just before you enter the themepark, you can enter and exit the park as often as you like.

Buy and extra groceries (minerals, chrisps, bread, cold meats etc. from the train station located just where you get the bus for the hotel.

There are some great events at Disneyland, checkout the all you can eat buffet meal (Ask at Information) it is a bit pricy but  a lot of the characters come to the meals and  go from table to table, this give a great oppertunity  for your kids to meet and get their pictures with the characters without loads of others trying to cram in everyone gets a fair share...the character breakfast  does the same...well worth it for the look an a small childs face when Mickey or Pluto come over and gives them a hug.....brill.

A small note though...and no offence to any French person reading this, the French do NOT understand the concept of queuing...you will see many jumping the queues and being very obnoxious..the Dutch are as bad..don't get annoyed as is the way they are.

Oh yes if you are travelling to Charles De Gaulle airport on the return leg give yourself loads of time because security is really tight and it can be a nightmare finding your way around.


Have a great break......say hi to Pluto for my son...


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Jan 2008)

There are many previous threads on and others on 

This key post may help with reviews on hotels.

 reviews on  look good.


----------



## Andy L (12 Jan 2008)

declan5333 said:


> Hi, I am going to Disneyland Paris in March. We have a 2 yr old son. Will it be busy this time of year and also what will the weather be like. We are planning to stay for 4 nights. Is this enough. Also we are staying in the Marriott Hotel near the entrance to the park. Has anyone stayed here before. How far from the airport is Disney Land.
> Thanks for your help


Hi, If ye are travelling to Disneyland from Beauvais I wouldn't get the Ryanair bus into Paris as it is 2 much hassle if carrying children and a lot of luggage. I travelled from Beauvais Airport to the Dream Castle Hotel (booked through "alphahrooms.com" great deal) in Disneyland last week via "parisshuttleservice.com" and I found it extremely efficient. The total cost for return tickets for 2 was 160 euro i.e. The shuttle bus was waiting directly outside the arrival area when I got there and it brought us directly to the Hotel within 60mins, it picked us up bang on time again on the return trip back to the airport. I would recommend it. All in all it was a great trip and if you want to save a bit, book everything separately and avoid the package deals.


----------



## Roscommon (11 Feb 2008)

We are bringing our two little girls (6 & 3) to Disneyland Paris at the end of this month (can't wait).  I seen in a lot of brochures that all the children seem to be in dress up.  My two little princesses like nothing better to dress up in all there disney princess outfits at home and know that if they see other children will want to do same there.  Not wanting to sound a cheap skate, are the princess costumes very expensive?  Considering they have a lot of them at home I would pack two if I thought we were being ripped of just to purchase them there.  On the other hand if they are not very expensive it would be easier just to buy them there.  I know this may sound trivial but I want the girls to have the best DLP experience possible.


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Feb 2008)

If they don't take up too much room I would bring them along.  Disney are generally expensive.


----------



## efm (12 Feb 2008)

Roscommon said:


> We are bringing our two little girls (6 & 3) to Disneyland Paris at the end of this month (can't wait). I seen in a lot of brochures that all the children seem to be in dress up. My two little princesses like nothing better to dress up in all there disney princess outfits at home and know that if they see other children will want to do same there. Not wanting to sound a cheap skate, are the princess costumes very expensive? Considering they have a lot of them at home I would pack two if I thought we were being ripped of just to purchase them there. On the other hand if they are not very expensive it would be easier just to buy them there. I know this may sound trivial but I want the girls to have the best DLP experience possible.


 
Just back from DLP - the cheapest princess dress I saw was for 55 euro, the Minnie Mouse dress were a bit cheaper starting at around 40 euro if I remember correctly


----------



## Samantha (12 Feb 2008)

For your information, school holidays in France runs from 16/02 to 10/03 and from 12/04 and 05/05.


----------



## Roscommon (13 Feb 2008)

Had not realised that the French school were closed these dates.  It will probably be quite a busy time at the park, hopefully it wont effect us too much as the girls will probably be too young to go on the more popular rides.  I think we are going to take the bus from CDG to Disney it seems a lot easier than having get a train that only leaves every 2 hours.  The taxi sounds the better option at €50.00 but it seems to good to be true.


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Feb 2008)

Samantha said:


> For your information, school holidays in France runs from 16/02 to 10/03 and from 12/04 and 05/05.



I was at a school french exchange students' meeting recently and it was mentioned that the different areas have different mid-term breaks etc.


----------



## blobert (13 Feb 2008)

Have booked a few days there from the 5th-8th of March.

Thought this would mean we'd avoid the school holidays but now it seems not


----------



## Samantha (14 Feb 2008)

The holidays in France are divided in 3 sections/regions, not all schools will be closed at the same time but the holiday season will run during the period I have mentionned earlier


----------



## ROSS (14 Feb 2008)

Have mentioned it before on other threads but here is a terrific forum for all sorts of info - [broken link removed]
Very friendly members who will answer all posts in great detail.
Check out the 'Very Useful Information' threads too on the above.


----------



## folder (25 Feb 2008)

Hello,

Im going to DP on the 3rd-6th march and only just realised some of the schools will be closed so potentially in the park.

I have been to DP twice before, once with my fiancee and the other with work(I sold some equipment to the catering kitchen).

I have been to Disney in Orlando in the height of June with thousands upon thousands of people so Im not too worried. Im only worried about the weather.

This time we are bringing christines newphew. We have booked the Santa Fe, my brother stayed there in Janruary just gone and said it was perfect if you just want a basic room. He also said as it was a weekend, the place was jammed. Bus's from the hotels were overcrowded with long queues. 

Were going to be there on the Monday - Thursday.

We are flying into Beavauis and hiring a car as we always have before. Its handy and fairly cheap depending on who you rent through.

I have my own Sat Nav system so last bit of advice, get one before you go with a EURO Map and if you cant afford to buy one, Im sure somebody you know with one will loan it to you. I loaned mine to my brother when he went to BVA and he was thrilled. I went to Paris the first time without it and missed the A4 turn and got considerably lost in paris suburbs.


----------



## Roscommon (25 Feb 2008)

Really excited now about going to DLP next Friday (have still managed to keep it a secret from my six year old daughter).  A little worried about this proposed baggage handler strike on Thurs, I wonder will it cause many delays, we are flying from Dublin Airport on Fri. at 12.45pm (concerned as we have a two year old with us).


----------



## folder (25 Feb 2008)

Hi Roscommon,

Who are you flying with? Standard carriers then you could have issues but if Ryanair then you could consider bringing your baggage on board. I flew to Rimini in Italy a few weeks ago with Ryanair from Dublin and you would not believe how many people had suitcases in the cabin. Honestly, because a few would not fit and the angry looking steward passed me muttering about having to put loads of them in the hold.

You have an allowance of 10kg with Ryanair in the cabin and they didnt weigh anybodys. The guys at the gate barely looked at us. In Furli on the return leg the girl asked to see the bag and visually weighed it.

We are brining Christines 4 year old nephew. We booked priority boarding with checked luggage as from experience there is nothing worse than not getting seats together, let alone with a child.

He hated buzz lightyear up till about 2 weeks ago. When I say hate, I mean it was un-natural how much he hated the guy but I kept on to him how much buzz is great and only recently he started to tell his mother he wanted to watch toy story. Thank god, I cant imagine him seeing a 7 foot character that he hates.

I would be more worried about the potential strike with the ATC. We are flying from Shannon Monday week and we hope that the ATC strike does not blow into Shannon's operations.


----------



## folder (25 Feb 2008)

By the way RE: School holidays.

Zone B which are not that near Paris have holidays up to the 5th March and Zone C which is basically Ile De France(Paris) have holidays up to the 10th March.

They are both on holidays right now.


----------



## Roscommon (25 Feb 2008)

Just heard at lunch that the strike is cancelled for Thursday.  At lease thats one less thing to worry about.


----------



## folder (25 Feb 2008)

Im glad to hear it. 

I bet you cannot wait until you tell your little girl. We typed a letter up on MS Word and copied and pasted some logos and images from the Disney website for Dylan. It was supposed to be a letter from Mickey Mouse inviting him to visit his house in Disneyland. You see, its not Disneyland or even paris to Dylan, its just mickey mouses' house.

You might do that. Write a letter using the images of the princess's castle and stuff.


----------



## Roscommon (25 Feb 2008)

Thanks for all the info.  I wonder is it too late to reserve seats together with Aer Lingus.


----------



## folder (25 Feb 2008)

Nothing is ever too late if there is a chance of you having to pay more for it...................................................

They will always give you the opportunity but probably asked you to pay a nominal €20min to make alterations to your booking even if you and I believe this is just common sense.


----------



## Roscommon (26 Feb 2008)

Got the seats reserved together for a small fee of 24 euro, now all we have to do is wait til Friday!  Is a lot of DLP sheltered?  Just wondering will I pack hats, gloves, scarfs etc.  I read on a website that they rent buggies at the park, are these always available?  I will be bringing the buggy for our two year old (for the airport) but if they have buggies at the park for both girls I'll will leave the pushchair at the hotel.


----------



## homebird (26 Feb 2008)

I would pack for cold weather (and rain?). Its not really sheltered and you could be queueing for 40 minutes for a ride. Hope you enjoy the trip.


----------

